# Hair slip????



## bullsbucksbirds&dogs (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey got a question. I have a 1yr old gwp, seems perfectly healthy. Wants to work, run, drink, eat, etc. In the last week however she started having some hair slip on both sides of her ribcage. I didn't worry much, thinking she had rubbed it off on the doghouse or something. My lab did the same thing last spring, hair got thin but grew back no problems. But in the last two days I have noticed on the wp that it is now slipping on her withers as well and is down to pretty much bare skin. It is only that bad in two places about the size of a silver dollar. But the other patches don't look great. Just wondering if anyone has ever had this same problem before. I am planning on taking her to the vet first of the week if it hasn't got better, or sooner if it gets worse. Just wonderin' any advice???
Thanks.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

By chance do you have a male dog harassing her? My female loses hair on her sides when my male is trying to hump her too much. He grabs her by the ribs and pulls her toward him... :roll:


----------



## bullsbucksbirds&dogs (Jun 16, 2011)

No male, just another female.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you changed food lately? Could be that the dog has some type of allergy


----------



## bullsbucksbirds&dogs (Jun 16, 2011)

Same food too. I keep thinking allergy but nothings changed not food, environment nothing. I hate to take her to the vet if it's not needed but I don't want her to get any worse.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hot spots? My lab has had issues a couple of times losing patches of hair, and the skin is irritated and raw. They have healed up both times and the hair grew back. I was wondering the same thing, is it common for dogs to lose patches of hair and why does it happen? Allergies? Skin disorders? Interesting stuff to say the least.....


----------

